# What is used for throttle pedel?



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Try the Paul & Sabrina - OpenReVolt - open source controller

I'm using a throttle pedal I made using a Subaru TPS


----------



## Jonisingt35r (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi duncan, 
Thanks, is there a kit maby some where that could retro fit on the end of original cable on the original car that could connect to the controller? Is there any other ones available out there there sems a few people haveing truble finding gerbers and info in it.

Thanks


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

It's just a rheostat. You don't need a throttle cable...you're throttle by wire now. Get rid of it and push the rheostat back to the pedal, or just buy a pedal...many cars have throttle by wire, so they should be easily found in a salvage yard. 

If you're still completely bent on using the cable, take a look at a "pot box."


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

I have two answers really - if it's easy to disassemble the original throttle and pedal from the footwell, replace it with a fly-by-wire throttle from a modern car. They all use potentiometers these days.

If it's not easy to remove, and the car I've been working on lately was definitely one of them, it would be easier to use the existing throttle cable and installing a nice pot-box like this: http://kiwiev.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Kiwi-EV-34-Potentiometer-Throttle-Box-pot-box.jpg

Just keep it secure and dry.


----------



## latimer (Aug 29, 2018)

Prius pedal is pretty popular. And CHEAP at around $50. I'd use that. By the time you are done, you will spend more on a pot box, trust me. 

It's the easiest to implement given the amount of information that is already out there. 

Here's one resource:
Prius Throttle Pedal Interface


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

The throttle peddle on X19's are mounted on the tunnel running down the middle of the car making it next to impossible to do much there.
The stock set up is a cable running from the peddle through the tunnel up to the motor with linkage mounted on top of the cam tower then to the carb.

In 1999 when did my conversion I figured the easiest way would be to mount the pot on top of the electric motor with the cable running to it much the way the original setup was.

This is not intended as telling you how too but a beware.

The setup worked fine but I under estimated the torque of the electric motor versus the wimpy torque of the Fiat gas engine.

I installed the electric motor pretty much using the stock motor mounts that almost immediately broke. 

The fatigued mounts allowed the motor to rock so when I applied the brakes the motor would twist pulling the throttle cable tighter applying more power to the motor and as I pressed harder on the brakes the motor would twist all the more.

Lessons learned; make sure the motor is mounted solid, place the potentiometer on a solid mount and brakes will not stop an electric motor that is getting power.


----------

